

Is automating recruitment saving you time or losing you the best talent? - benslater
http://blog.seed.jobs/2014/09/automating-recruitment-to-save-time/

======
tomtoise
I was recently searching for work, and one process took automated recruitment
to a whole new level.

I was told I had a phone interview and given a number to ring, so I did and
was horrified to discover my interviewer was in fact a robot.

Turns out there are services online that let you as a company submit questions
you want to ask and then give the applicant a 30 second window to record an
answer, which is then submitted to the company seeking the new employee.

Suffice to say, I didn't get that job. 30 seconds is nowhere near enough time
to even consider your answer, let alone sum it up in a clear and concise
manner.

Not saying I'm "The Best Talent" but I can certainly see the recruiting
company having problems hiring by using such an automated system as that. As
the article states, it's called 'HUMAN resources' for a reason.

